# Tikka T3 Tactical....?



## Vulnic666 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi.

I'm going to be purchasing a Tikka T3 Tactical in .308 Win - and was wondering two things, the first is simply about the optionl MuzzleBreak.. a) Is it worth buying? i.e. Helps reduce recoil etc (and does it make the rifle significantly louder as I've heard) and b) Can it be removed and put back on easily and at free will??? Or is it fixed to the barrel of the rifle.

Also I am trying to find a good scope to fit to it.... I will be using the rifle for mostly Long range bench rest, around the 300 to 800 yard mark, on average.. and was wondering what specs in optics I should get. I have heard good things about Leupold for a brand, and was wondering if a Leupold in 10 x 32 would be suitable? I would like something of fairly good quality, with a fair ammount of customization and adjusting available with powerful telescoping. 
Thanks to anyone who can help.
Cheers


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't get the muzzle brake, not needed, and Leupold Mk4 would be a great addition, if you like leupys. This is just my opinon, take it for what it is worth.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree, the brake is not needed on a 308. Get the best optics you can afford.


----------

